# TTS - Coolant Warning



## proteu5 (Apr 24, 2006)

Recently had the Coolant warning light come on during my drive to work. The levels seem fine (see pic). I think the next step would be to re-seat the sensor. Could someone let me know where its located?


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

You're correct, the level appears OK, however obviously it could change a lot as your engine heats up. Was that pic taken with the engine totally cold? If your photo was taken with engine warm, it's possible (but not likely) that the level was a lot lower cold, and when you took a corner the coolant sloshed to the side, away from the sensor. Just food for thought.

The sensor is two parallel steel rods that go from the top of the bottle to near the bottom of it (much lower than the level in your image). You can see them if you take the cap off and look into the bottle (might have a screen to remove if you want to see them, but they're very obvious). The coolant shorts between the two rods. It should only trigger a fault if the coolant completely loses contact with all of the rods. I've circled the connector for the sensor here. You might want to carefully remove the plug and reseat, check for corrosion etc. Otherwise, take in for warranty if you can.









Other thing I like to note is that my TTS came with a slow but sure coolant leak. They weren't able to find the source, but on my second time mentioning it when I brought it in, the service advisor had them replace the thermostat housing anyway (he said there was a lot of reports of the housing leaking). This has not completely eliminated the problem, but it seems to go down a LOT slower now.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, The coolant level sensor can get crudded up & cause the alarm especially on cold mornings.
Gentley scrape the crud off the sensors using a long screwdriver or similar or top it up to halfway.
Hoggy.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Check the electrical connector, circled in the previous photo, is secure and the wiring is not damaged. 
If you remove the connector you should be able to put a multimeter across the 2 contacts for the sensor. If the coolant level is correct you should get continuity.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

proteu5 said:


> Recently had the Coolant warning light come on during my drive to work. The levels seem fine (see pic). I think the next step would be to re-seat the sensor. Could someone let me know where its located?


1.My colaint levels shift depending on whether the engine is warm or not.

2. The salt deposits in your engine bay. You might wanna get a professional engine bay wash for that. Before the salt starts corroding the screws and pilars.
I had this problem last year because all of the salt on the highway. Audi cleaned the engine bay and treated the entire thing with an oil like protection that prevents any more salt buildup and removed the corrosion that was already settling. (they did it for free as a part of my checkup)


----------



## Gh0sty (Sep 7, 2017)

Heya Gang,

I thought I'd ask here as I cant find it in the database - what's the best coolant to use? I need to top mine up, I could have a small leak. It's sat at the minimum line, im guessing I'll get bent over if I take it into the dealers.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Gh0sty said:


> Heya Gang,
> 
> I thought I'd ask here as I cant find it in the database - what's the best coolant to use? I need to top mine up, I could have a small leak. It's sat at the minimum line, im guessing I'll get bent over if I take it into the dealers.


Hi, G13+ is the correct coolant.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00O0Q3BAQ/ ... 9566881202

https://www.halfords.com/motoring/engin ... bEEALw_wcB

Hoggy.


----------



## Gh0sty (Sep 7, 2017)

Cheers Bigman! I thought you'd be along with the answer quickly!


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Common issue. Had it happen on all 3 cars I have owned (S3 8V & 2 x TTS 8S) with that engine. Coolant level was OK every time it happened. I never did find out what caused it, but pulling over, switch engine off for a few minutes... restart, all OK. Only happened very occasionally, maybe twice a year. Very odd. Pretty sure there's a few threads on this one and I know over on the Audi Sport Forum, that many S3 owners have had it happen.


----------



## Pontypwl (Feb 17, 2016)

Had the coolant light come on 3 times over the past 6 months. Each time the level was a little low so topped it up with about half a pint of coolant each time. After the 3rd time, worried there might be a problem, booked it in for a check. Leaking water pump diagnosed, replaced under warranty. No problem since.


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

Pontypwl said:


> Had the coolant light come on 3 times over the past 6 months. Each time the level was a little low so topped it up with about half a pint of coolant each time. After the 3rd time, worried there might be a problem, booked it in for a check. Leaking water pump diagnosed, replaced under warranty. No problem since.


I had almost the exact same story. Got the pump replaced under warranty at around 15k.


----------



## proteu5 (Apr 24, 2006)

Many thanks for the answers. I will have a go at re-seating it and giving it a clean if required.


----------

